
Just started in a project, how to be productive on the day one? - fagnerbrack
https://medium.com/@alabeduarte/just-started-in-a-project-how-to-be-productive-on-the-day-one-cb149aaf8172
======
fagnerbrack
We always forget about this after we know how to run everything and it becomes
part of our job, nobody cares about documenting stuff, until the next dev come
along... and also forgets it... then the cycle goes on...

